
Show HN: DBoost stochastic gradient boosting via Ridge with random dummies - mikeskim
https://github.com/mikeskim/dboost
======
mikeskim
I'd like feedback on if this algorithm is new or has been published before. I
think it's new, but I've been wrong before on these types of issues. Thanks:
Mike.

